# Imagitarium (petco) 3.7 gallon kit review.



## mbprop79

Hey fish friends! I'm new to the forum and getting back into fish keeping after many years hiatus. I wanted to post a review of the tank I just purchased at petco. Its the Imagitarium (which is the new name for the petco brand) 3.7 gallon cube aquarium. At $50 it is an all glass square aquarium with a 3 stage internal filter. Along with the tank you get a floss/carbon filter cartridge, a bio media filter cartridge, a corse foam filter insert, an aqua one submersible pump to drive the filter, a full glass cover, and a LED clip on back light. 

The tank:
Beautifully designed the two front corners are rounded for a classy look. It is mounted on a small block in the center of the tank bottom to make the tank look elevated. The tank was well sealed and no leaks appeared.

The filter:
The submersible aqua one provides an adjustable flow rate pull through the filter. Since I am keeping a Betta I had adjusted the flow rate to its minimum which was still too strong for the species. After placing a block of foam over the outflow nozzle the rate flowed to a comfortable trickle. Not sure what the gph is because I cannot read the label from inside the pump compartment. 
The filtration section is a typical slotted in-tank cartridge design that seems to work well. The order of the cartridges given in the instructions from intake to outflow is carbon, bio, and foam after which water is returned via the pump. I will be replacing the carbon cartridge with a mechanical media once the tanning from the driftwood is eliminated. 

The hood:
Its all glass and follows the shape of the tank which is rounded corners up front and 90 deg angles in the back corners. Its covers the entire surface except an 1/8 in around the perimeter and a half circle hole up front as a lift point.

The light:
The light clips on the back edge of the aquarium with two screws that clamp against the aquarium glass. This was a little unnerving to me as I could picture the glass breaking if you overtightened them or put too much pressure adjusting the light angle. Its been ok so far but I think the design could have been better.
As far as the light itself there are 3 settings. One is an all blue "night" setting, a mix of white and blue, and an all white light setting. I'm not the most experienced aquarist when it comes to good or bad lighting but it seems to do a decent job to me. I keep the light off most of the time anyhow and rely on ambient room lighting as betta are a low light fish. 

The kit does not include a heater although I purchased a Cobalt Easy Therm 25w that fits perfectly opposite the pump in the pump chamber and does a perfect job. Tank is a constant 80F. With some sand, plants, driftwood, and a Betta, this turned out to be a great little slice of the asian freshwater tropics! Definitely a decent setup that I would recommend to any small tank fanatic.


----------

